# Germany Bundesliga 18-20 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 15, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
18 Oct 21:30 1899 Hoffenheim - Bayer Leverkusen 3.50 3.45 2.15 +175 1899 Hoffenheim - Bayer Leverkusen 
19 Oct 16:30 Werder Bremen - SC Freiburg 2.05 3.50 3.75 +177 Werder Bremen - SC Freiburg 
19 Oct 16:30 Eintracht Frankfurt - 1 FC Nuremberg 1.62 4.00 5.80 +177 Eintracht Frankfurt - 1 FC Nuremberg 
19 Oct 16:30 Bayern Munich - 1 FSV Mainz 05 1.15 8.50 19.00 +180 Bayern Munich - 1 FSV Mainz 05 
19 Oct 16:30 Eintracht Braunschweig - FC Schalke 04 4.75 3.75 1.77 +177 Eintracht Braunschweig - FC Schalke 04 
19 Oct 16:30 Borussia Dortmund - Hannover 96 1.25 6.50 11.00 +179 Borussia Dortmund - Hannover 96 
19 Oct 19:30 Hertha BSC - Borussia M'gladbach 2.55 3.40 2.80 +169 Hertha BSC - Borussia M'gladbach 
20 Oct 16:30 Hamburger SV - VfB Stuttgart 2.50 3.45 2.85 +174 Hamburger SV - VfB Stuttgart 
20 Oct 18:30 FC Augsburg - VfL Wolfsburg 2.55 3.40 2.80 +169


----------



## HowToBet (Oct 18, 2013)

BAYERN V MAINZ: PREDICTIONS AND BETTING TIPS

Bayern (6-2-0) were held by Leverkusen last time despite totally dominating the game, and they are now the only unbeaten team left in Bundesliga. No points have been dropped in four home wins, with just one goal conceded, and it must be depressing for opposition knowing they have next to no chance of getting anything out of a visit here. Shaqiri (mid) joins long term casualties Badstubber and Thiago on the injured list.

Mainz (3-1-4) began the season well with three wins, but four defeats followed and a 2-2 draw at home to Hoffenheim last time got them back amongst the points. They were 2-0 down there and current form gives little hopes of them causing an upset in this. Bungert (def) is the only notable injury miss.

BAYERN V MAINZ: BETTING TIPS

Betting tips time and the best bet by far is Bayern to win to nil at 1.85(17/20) at Corals. Bayern have conceded only once in four at home and Mainz are winless in five. This looks a great bet to me and I much prefer it to taking the prohibitive 1X2 odds of (1.12).

Bayern Munich win to nil back it with Corals

 The handicap market is another place to go for a betting tip. Bayern -2 at 1.80 (4/5) Corals looks a decent bet to take with Bayern expected to run out comfortable winners. We need them to win by three or more to collect.


----------



## HowToBet (Oct 18, 2013)

HERTHA V B GLADBACH : PREDICTIONS AND BETTING TIPS

Hertha have made a solid start with a (3-3-2) record and sit sixth, but it has to be said they have yet to face any of the big guns. Gladbach are fourth with a (4-1-3) record, all this despite taking just one point from four away matches. They ran out 2-0 winners at home to Dortmund last time, taking their chances late on and keeper Ter Stegen in inspired form. Hertha are without injured midfield pair Baumjohann and N’Djeng for the game, and Gladbach miss defender Dominguez.

HERTHA V B GLADBACH : BETTING TIPS

 Hertha are in a slightly false position after a kind set of opening fixtures, and Gladbach are the fancy on the 1X2 market at Bet365’s offer of 2.90(19/10). Away form may have been poor but tough trips to Bayern and Leverkusen were amongst them, and I make them favourites to get their first away win here. Unbeaten in their last three trips here adds to the confidence, and the odds are too good to miss.

Gladbach to win at big odds offered by Bet 365 here

Gladbach on the Draw no bet market are 2.00(1/1) at Bet365, and this will appeal to those who want the insurance of money back in the event of a draw.

Gladbach Draw no Bet here

German International Max Kruse has netted in the last three league games for Gladbach and has five for the season. Bet 365 offer 3.60(13/5) for Kruse to score anytime and this is another betting tip to take from this match.


----------

